# My new cockatiel needs a name...



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Hi there,

I have a new cockatiel. It's a whiteface and about 4 months old. Very sweet little bird. I am having a hard time thinking of a name for this baby. I always have a hard time with naming cockatiels that I don't know the gender of Right now I only have three on the table...Rhiannon (my absolute favorite but would be very sad if she turned out to be a boy), Macaroni, Mushka. For some reason I feel like it's a girl, but I have nothing to base that on, just my gut... Ok, here she is...










Vicki


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

being a pied it´s hard to make anyones mind.. haha

he/she is a lovely one at that!!!

what a pretty white patch on her head/crest... maybe somthing revolving that caracteristic


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

huskymom said:


> being a pied it´s hard to make anyones mind.. haha
> 
> he/she is a lovely one at that!!!
> 
> what a pretty white patch on her head/crest... maybe somthing revolving that caracteristic


Thank you! I think she is very pretty too. I didn't realize she was a pied. Can you tell me how you can tell she is a pied? Is it because of the white on her head? She also had little white spots on the front of her body.

Vicki


----------



## Coolguy101 (May 14, 2009)

Name her Wayne.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I´m not sure what the little speckles have to do, but several member have been debating that issue...

and yes, the pied if from the head patch...
a normal female would look like this right on the back and a normal male like this left on the front










a pied can vary but any patch other than normal is a pied... it can very from a lil patch to almost half body or more


----------



## Coolguy101 (May 14, 2009)

That isn\'t true. That is a pearl pied cockatiel. Do not lie.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is a cutie  I would name her Rhiannon and then if she turns out to be a he then you can call him Raymon 



Coolguy101 said:


> That isn\'t true. That is a pearl pied cockatiel. Do not lie.


Here is a white faced pearl pied in this link
http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...&sigr=114d7v5fh&sigi=11j66a91u&sigb=13p5s6aqe


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Thank you! Are all of these your birds? They are really pretty. The one on the bottom is gorgeous! So, I have a whiteface pied then?


----------



## Coolguy101 (May 14, 2009)

That website lies. I have a Ph.D in Cockatiels and that is a Pearl Pied.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> She is a cutie  I would name her Rhiannon and then if she turns out to be a he then you can call him Raymon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I might have to just do that. I do like Rhiannon. 

So, do you think she is a white faced pied? She does have spots but not as marked as most pearls I have seen.

Vicki


----------



## Coolguy101 (May 14, 2009)

I do not think she is a white faced pied. I have 25 years of experience with cockatiels and that is a Pearl Pied.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

braveheartdogs said:


> Thank you! Are all of these your birds? They are really pretty. The one on the bottom is gorgeous! So, I have a whiteface pied then?


 They are not mine  but aren't they just gorgeous  Iam no expert but I would say you have a whiteface pied here is another link I like to look at to see lots of cockatiel mutation http://cockatielsplusparrots.com/genome-whiteface-pearl-pied.html and the page that has the links to the pieds, normal greys ect http://cockatielsplusparrots.com/mutations-genome.html


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Coolguy101 said:


> That website lies. I have a Ph.D in Cockatiels and that is a Pearl Pied.


LMAO. 

I don't know what she is, but she's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Coolguy101 (May 14, 2009)

The fact everyone is so confused about their cockatiels is not a laughing matter. That is a pearl pied, I am an expert.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Not everyone is confused about their Cockatiels, LOL. I know what mutations my 8 Cockatiels are, and a lot of other people in here know what their Cockatiels mutation is, so it's just other members who come in here asking if anyone knows what mutation their Cockatiel is.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> They are not mine  but aren't they just gorgeous  Iam no expert but I would say you have a whiteface pied here is another link I like to look at to see lots of cockatiel mutation http://cockatielsplusparrots.com/genome-whiteface-pearl-pied.html and the page that has the links to the pieds, normal greys ect http://cockatielsplusparrots.com/mutations-genome.html


I am still trying to figure out this reply system I was wondering if the pictures on Huskymom's post were her birds and wondering what the one on the bottom is.

Thank you for posting the links. I looked at the website. Bummer that there is no picture posted for the whiteface pied, just the white face pearl. I used to have a cinnamon whiteface pearl and she had pearling ALL over her back, this birds back doesn't have speckles at all, just on the front of her body. I'm not sure if that qualifies for a pearl or not. Not that any of this matters except that I find it fascinating to discuss and am enjoying hear people's thoughts on it!

Vicki


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Coolguy101 said:


> I do not think she is a white faced pied. I have 25 years of experience with cockatiels and that is a Pearl Pied.


Is it the speckles on the front of her body that make you think she's a pearl pied?

Vicki


----------



## Coolguy101 (May 14, 2009)

Everyone is confused as they are saying that is a whiteface. It is not. It is a simple pearl cockatiel.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Solace. said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I don't know what she is, but she's BEAUTIFUL!



Thank you. I think she's really pretty. To be honest, I completely picked her on personality. I prefer normal greys, but she was so sweet... Don't get me wrong, I'm not sorry I got her, it's just that if I was choosing on looks I would have went for one with orange cheek patches

Vicki


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Coolguy101 said:


> Everyone is confused as they are saying that is a whiteface. It is not. It is a simple pearl cockatiel.


Well, she is a whiteface, she has no color on her face at all. But, the question is she a white face pearl or pied or just a white face?

Vicki


----------



## Coolguy101 (May 14, 2009)

She is a simple pearl cockatiel. Not a whiteface at all.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

braveheartdogs said:


> Thank you. I think she's really pretty. To be honest, I completely picked her on personality. I prefer normal greys, but she was so sweet... Don't get me wrong, I'm not sorry I got her, it's just that if I was choosing on looks I would have went for one with orange cheek patches
> 
> Vicki


And that's what a lot of people do, not pick one just because it looks cute but based on personality!  you done a great job by picking her for the reason you did.

It's not just a "normal pearl" either, I think it's a WF Pied. 

I have a WF Pearl that looks exactly like this 










If braveheartdogs Cockatiel was a Pearl it'd look like this










Wait.. could is possibly be a WF Pearl Pied?

The speckles on the front could be from the loss of pearls, I noticed Pearls have the Pearls on the front of their chest, some going right down the front of their chest and some don't.


----------



## Coolguy101 (May 14, 2009)

That isn\'t a pearl you posted at the bottom, that is a type called a Cinnamon Scalloped.

The bird Braveheartdogs owns is a Pearl Pied.

Don\'t argue with the expert, I have a Ph.D


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, I'm not arguing LOL!

I'm just trying to work it out in order to help braveheartdogs to figure out what mutation her Cockatiel is. It's not a normal Pearl, I'm telling you now, the patch above her beak/on her crest is PIED marking.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Not everyone is confused about their Cockatiels, LOL. I know what mutations my 8 Cockatiels are, and a lot of other people in here know what their Cockatiels mutation is, so it's just other members who come in here asking if anyone knows what mutation their Cockatiel is.



I am not an expert or anything but I have owned cockatiels for quite a few years now and I have always known what I have had (from the breeders). I hadn't even thought about it with this bird. I picked her because she was very outgoing and sweet and I thought she was pretty. I just thought (and was told by the bird shop) that she is a white face, which I agree with. But, I don't have the expertise to determine if she is pied, pearl, normal, etc. That being said, I am truly interested in hearing what you all think she is. I didn't mean to start a debate or anything and I am grateful and happy for all the feedback, thank you so much. Keep it coming...please!

Vicki


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Wow, I'm not arguing LOL!
> 
> I'm just trying to work it out in order to help braveheartdogs to figure out what mutation her Cockatiel is. It's not a normal Pearl, I'm telling you now, the patch above her beak/on her crest is PIED marking.


Solace,
I agree. The patches on her head are definite patches of white and it's mismarked patches. There is an absolute absence of color on her face, so I'm sure she is a white face. I have seen many normal babies and this bird has no color markings on her face at all. 

Vicki


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Solace. said:


> And that's what a lot of people do, not pick one just because it looks cute but based on personality!  you done a great job by picking her for the reason you did.
> 
> It's not just a "normal pearl" either, I think it's a WF Pied.


Can I ask you another question please? If she were just a normal white face her whole head would be grey right? There would be no white patches on her head and she wouldn't have the speckles on the front of her body? 

Vicki


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Vicki[/QUOTE]

Here is another picture of her from a slightly different angle, if that helps at all.

Vicki


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know who that coolguy is except to say that he is not cool. He is also wrong. It is a White face Pied. Not a pearl. The speckles on the chest have been called thrush chested and do appear on many tiels. By the way...there's no such thing as a Phd in Cockatiels.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

sweetrsue said:


> I don't know who that coolguy is except to say that he is not cool. He is also wrong. It is a White face Pied. Not a pearl. The speckles on the chest have been called thrush chested and do appear on many tiels. By the way...there's no such thing as a Phd in Cockatiels.


I am laughing so hard right now. That is accurate, there is no such thing as a PhD in Cockatiels, but I was waiting for someone else to say that

Thank you for clarifying on the color. I think that white faced pied sounds right. Interesting about the thrush chested, I have never heard of that. 

Vicki


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> I don't know who that coolguy is except to say that he is not cool. He is also wrong. It is a White face Pied. Not a pearl. The speckles on the chest have been called thrush chested and do appear on many tiels. By the way...there's no such thing as a Phd in Cockatiels.


I was just waiting until you came in here, I was going to tell "Uncoolguy" Sue will prove you wrong, but I thought I'd shut up and just wait. Heehee.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

As rude as he was to everybody here I just banned him. There's no need for that kind of garbage on here.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

She's lovely. =) I love pieds, lol.


----------



## Hitomi (May 14, 2009)

That coolguy101 is a bit wacked dont ya think he said my bird was a normal grey and she is a pearl and he is quiet rude but anyway you have a lovely bird =)


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Notsocoolguy101 is messed up in the head. Good job on banning him. Lol

Cute cockatiel Braveheartdogs! Yes it is a whiteface, not sure about the pearling though.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Cockatiel_Lord said:


> All of you are confused. that cockatiel is a pearl. there is such a thing as a cockatiel Ph.D so that shows how much you know. what are all of you college rejects or didn\'t even apply or still in middle school. i bet some of you dropped out of high school too.


Wow... You're just gonna get banned again.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

to brave: no those are not my birds.. although I DO have a whiteface pied male...





























and to coolhuy, cockatiel lord, or whoever you want to name yourself... if you have a so called PhD  you´d know the difference between a normal pearl and a WHITEFACE... 
WHITEFACE: base color is WHITE and NO cheek patches... so unless you are color blind...well...basic mutation and you don´t even know them... ok... thank you bye


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Huskymom, I wouldn't bother. I'm sure Coolguy/Cockatiel Lord can tell the difference, he's just trying to start a pointless argument. I wouldn't engage him, it might encourage him to rejoin and post more incoherent nonsense on the forums. 

Btw, your whiteface is cute as well. =)


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

Well did you ever get a name after all that. LOL. I to am in need of a name, but for my male. Any suggestions? I'll post separately.


----------

